# My first HDTV



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Just bought this:








Samsung T220HD 22" Widescreen HDTV Monitor

Looks like it will be perfect for my bedroom. Should be here on the 3rd. 

I was going to get a Vizio at Walmart and found this. Reviews look good. Can't beat the three year warranty too.

Now to just get my butt out in the cold to put my slimline up so I can pick up some HD channels.


----------

